# What happened the €10m given to the banks for unsustainable mortgages/



## horse (15 Aug 2013)

What happened to the €10 billion given to the main banks for "Unsustainable Mortgages" from the Government?


----------



## itsallwrong (26 Sep 2013)

That's like asking what happened to the bowl of ice cream I asked
my 4 year old to hold..


----------



## Mrmr (26 Sep 2013)

itsallwrong said:


> That's like asking what happened to the bowl of ice cream I asked my 4 year old to hold..




 They ate it...


----------



## so-crates (26 Sep 2013)

itsallwrong said:


> that's like asking what happened to the bowl of ice cream i asked
> my 4 year old to hold..



 too funny!


----------

